# Hope for endo sufferers?



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, it's the good old Daily Mail again!

But you never know - there may be some truth in it!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1041942/Breakthrough-endometriosis-sufferers-discovery-offers-hope-treatment-cure.html

/links


----------

